# Help! Brown Discharge TMI



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

I had a natural FET on Wed 24th with two 9/10 cell embies put back in - on day of ET I had slight brown discharge but clinic said not to worry as no fresh blood showed on catheter and it may just be due to the cyclogest but the brown discharge has continued, although it must be very light spotting - just looks like more due to the cyclogest.  Also feeling very bloated and mild AF type pains.  Help am I going mad I've been trawling the site to see if anyone else has had these symptoms but it doesn't look like it.  DH thinks I am going mad and should just relax and stop worrying as it isn't going to help but I think I'm just a born worrier!!! 
Anyone got any advice?


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

aww, please try not to worry yourself.

i had the same brown stuff and, although my cycle didn't exactly work, i also trawled the site and found tons of encouragement. sooo many women have had that and come away with bag loads of babies.

if you look to the top of this board's index you'll see a link near the top for polls. go in there and there are posts asking people what symptoms they had which led to a bfp etc. i know that there are lots of people putting their hands up to claim the brown spotting (and even some bleeding) .

so don't despair. keep looking for reassurance on here and you'll find it.

rosiebadgirl

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It is possible that this is implantation bleed.  In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so with any assisted tx eg ivf, you need to take into account how old embies were when put back as they're not ready to start implanting until they're blastocyst stage at 5 days old...

Lots of women get some bleeding in early pregnancy (reddish, brown or pinky) but obviously we're all different so where some will get this and/or implantation bleeding, others may not get any implantation bleeding or symptoms.

Here's some information I replied with on another persons post asking similar question...



"What is Implantation Bleeding? 
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding. 

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting: 

When does implantation bleeding occur? 
Usually 5-12 days after ovulation, so just around the time that you would be getting your period. Bleeding during ovulation is something different. 

What does implantation bleeding look like? 
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting"


Cyclogest is a progesterone supplement so can cause very similar symptoms to AF and pg....the bloatedness & AF pains are very common side effects.  The problem is that AF and pg symptoms, as well as the medication side effects are so similar there really is no way of knowing whats going on !!

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Rosiebadgirl and Minxy for you kind words - I think I've calmed down a bit now that the discharge has stopped.

I'm so sorry that things haven't worked this time 4 u Rosiebadgirl - I've been reading your posts and you are really funny - I've laughed all through them, u should write a column for one of those magazines!  

Take care

Nic


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks so much Natasha - that was brilliantly helpful.  I've been trawling for others with same symptoms.
Had my FET on 21st Jan (naturally apart from cyclogest) and am really worried that it won't work (this is our third FET as first fresh ET abandoned due to OHSS).  
I am due to test this weekend so maybe I'll still hold out some hope that my period won't come.  Had totally convinced myself since I've had this spotting (pinkish/brown) since Friday (day 5 after FET).  My day 28 (when period would be due) is Fri.....  
Also feel a bit achy like period id due too..

Hey ho - fingers crossed and lots of love and luck to everyone else in the same position.

x x x


----------

